
Amazon is making us lazy - nonoesp
https://sketch.nono.ma/the-box-with-blue-tape
======
nonoesp
Ever seen this box? [https://sketch.nono.ma/img/u/sketch-190718-malaga-
panaderos-...](https://sketch.nono.ma/img/u/sketch-190718-malaga-panaderos-
amazon-box.jpg)

—

 _Click_. It's made out of cardboard. _Click_. It's sealed with blue tape.
_Click_. There are 3 items in your cart. _Click_. Your order has been placed.

—

Amazon is making us lazy. Set a default delivery address and credit card on
file, and you can place an order with _one click_.

With more than 600,000 employees, Amazon has crafted an online experience so
convenient as to become the standard method to buy virtually anything for many
people all over the world.

You might receive your package faster than they initially said, and returning
what you bought has never been easier.

Without shipping costs, the thrill of going to the store to buy the things you
love rapidly fades away, replaced by a virtual, addictive shopping experience
while wearing your best pajamas.

—

 _Ding_. The bell rings. _You 've got an Amazon package._

